# Crawfish, pounds per person?



## hippyfisher

So I'm hosting my first big party since i bought my house. How many pounds of crawfish per person should i plan on? I definately dont want to run out. But i've been places where a whole ice chest was full at the end of the night also, and thats such a waste. I've heard 3-5, what do you folks think?


----------



## BretE

3-5 is correct.....


----------



## Dcrawford

3 for the ladies and 5 for the fellas


----------



## SwampRat

DO NOT FEAR excess crawfish...Throw 'em in the veggie drawer of the fridge and hit 'em again the next day..OR...Peel 'em and make one heck of a stew or etouffee or bisque or omelet...(Heck, I bet Johnny Quest got a few fancy recipes hidin' somewhere.)

SR!


----------



## jeffscout

For big parties, I do about 2-2.5 per person and have never run out. We just had our third annual crawfish boil. 80 people and 205 pounds of crawfish. I had about a 2 pounds left over at the end. Last year was 70 people and 140 pounds and had nothing left over but nobody went hungry. 

If you have Cajuns, 3-5 is probably a better number.


----------



## essayons75

3 lbs per person that will be eating. I just served 70 lbs for 25 folks eating, perfect. Some will eat more than 3, most will eat less. When they are gone, they are gone. 

Make sure your have sufficient potatoes, corn,....

I know when I finish a boil, I want everything dumped in the garbage. Nothing to deal with the next day. I just want it to be a fond memory.


----------



## Barbarian

jeffscout said:


> For big parties, I do about 2-2.5 per person and have never run out. We just had our third annual crawfish boil. 80 people and 205 pounds of crawfish. I had about a 2 pounds left over at the end. Last year was 70 people and 140 pounds and had nothing left over but nobody went hungry.
> 
> If you have Cajuns, 3-5 is probably a better number.


x 2. right on the money both times.


----------



## Barrett

it also depends on how much sausage and corn and potato's you cook


----------



## Barrett

2.5 to 3 is a good number


----------



## Barrett

i always order 5 pounds per person and my buddies eat like wolves so


----------



## hippyfisher

Thanks folks. I was worried i didnt reserve enough but i think i got it right. It sounds like i might be a little on the high side but thats ok. Anyway, i appreciate the help.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

one of those plastic grain scoops from the feed store is about 2.5# heaped full BTW


----------



## steelrain202

Oh lord dont invite my Louisiana born and raised wife. I bought like 10lbs a few weeks ago for a cookout. She ate most of it. It was her Bday so couldnt really complain to much.


----------



## Coastal Quest

We do 4-5 Lbs and freeze any leftovers, but my family eats big.


----------



## InfamousJ

hippyfisher said:


> So I'm hosting my first big party since i bought my house. How many pounds of crawfish per person should i plan on? I definately dont want to run out. But i've been places where a whole ice chest was full at the end of the night also, and thats such a waste. I've heard 3-5, what do you folks think?


if they eat them like I do.. about 12-14 pounds a person


----------



## Bull Red

I say it all depends on how bigga ole boys & girls are ya feedin? 
3 lbs per person avg. usually works out pretty close for me. If you have leftovers just pop the tails and freeze em in some of your boil water. It makes for good gumbo or etouffee later.


----------



## Mike77015

InfamousJ said:


> if they eat them like I do.. about 12-14 pounds a person


X2, I go through em like Pokey does salsa.:rotfl:


----------



## D.L.

When its just me and a couple of buddies that like bugs we eat about 8 lbs. each, but at a party with 20-30 ppl i think 2-3 is good.


----------



## surfspeck

**** right!! :****



InfamousJ said:


> if they eat them like I do.. about 12-14 pounds a person


----------

